# vpn causing disconnection of my windows vps



## regis666 (Nov 3, 2016)

I would like to know why the VPN is causing disconnection to my
windows vps? I have used the vpn company's software and previously openvpn
same results. I cant give you logs because I have to reboot vps when this happens
because the vps stalls (freezes) when this issue happens - I can't do anything
with the vps until reboot of vps.

Note: the VPS works fine if I don't connect VPN
Thank you.


specs of my windows 2008 server vps


    Full Administrator Access
    1 CPU Core (Intel Xeon)
    1 GB Dedicated Memory
    40 GB Disk Space
    1 TB Monthly Bandwidth
    1 GBit/s Internet Port
    1 IP (additional 10 IPs)
    Native IPv6
    Configurable RDNS
    Free DNS Cluster
    OpenVPN & PPP Ready
    Anytime Upgrades
    Variety Of Payments (see)
    DDoS Protection (480 Gbps)


----------



## regis666 (Nov 3, 2016)

"Attempting to reconnect" and it freezes during this.


----------



## regis666 (Nov 3, 2016)

Any possible solutions guys?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 4, 2016)

There's no details.  Honestly it just sounds like the system has problems with you connecting via VPN or something.  I'd probably suggest it's the VPN's problem, but I don't know because there's no information related to how you're connecting and what you mean by stalling/freezing.  Logs would be much more helpful.  But the way it's currently described noone can say for certain what the problem is.


----------



## RockTBN (Nov 4, 2016)

When you connect to a VPN, the VPS's IP would be changed so your remote session disconnected. The easiest way is to install Teamviewer Host on the VPS, then you can still use Teamviewer to connect to the VPN while using VPN.


----------



## regis666 (Nov 5, 2016)

RockTBN said:


> When you connect to a VPN, the VPS's IP would be changed so your remote session disconnected. The easiest way is to install Teamviewer Host on the VPS, then you can still use Teamviewer to connect to the VPN while using VPN.



I think your right; sounds plausible. Is there a way to prevent my VPS's IP from changing thereby causing the disconnection?


about teamviewer


After I install Teamviewer on the VPS and start the program, I am to remote access the very same VPS? You lost me, could you explain what is happening; how it might play play out? Thank you.


----------



## regis666 (Nov 6, 2016)

Could someone assist pleas, thanks


----------



## RockTBN (Nov 6, 2016)

There is no way to keep the same IP while using VPN, unless you use HTTP/Sock proxies. With Teamviewer Host you will have a permanent ID so you can access your VPS anytime. Just install Teamviewer Host and test it yourself: https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/windows/


----------



## regis666 (Nov 7, 2016)

RockTBN said:


> There is no way to keep the same IP while using VPN, unless you use HTTP/Sock proxies. With Teamviewer Host you will have a permanent ID so you can access your VPS anytime. Just install Teamviewer Host and test it yourself: https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/windows/



Slight misunderstanding; I'm happy to keep VPN company's assigned IP whilst using VPS. It was mentioned that the VPN IP may be causing the disconnection from the VPS due to battle of IP's between VPN and VPS. So my question is their a way to adjust settings of Windows to prevent the disconnection from the VPS due to VPN.


As I said before when I don't use the VPN, the VPS stays connected forever, its only when I connect the VPN on the VPS that the disconnection from the VPS occurs.


Thank you in advance.


----------

